# king kong dvd box set



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

yes how could i not get this. the frist time i saw k.k. was thanksgiving nite 1976. i was all of 12. i can even begin to tell how many times i have seen this in the past 29 years. i have it atless on vidio tape 3 time,even the sad turner colorized version.any way for a fan the box set is greta kong,son of kong and might joe young.

kong even has a comntary with ray harryhauser and ken ralston with iexcerts of cooper and fay wray.

the jackson version of the spider seen is fun to watch. i bet they do have it prettyclose to the real thing. 

if your a fan get it! i know the sad 76 remake is being released on dvd also,figure well see that in the 5 $ bin at walmart soon,cuase it was sucked.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I picked up the one in the collectors tin the first day it hit. Ordered it off Amazon. Good, crisp picture. Definitely an asset to any serious movie buffs collection.


----------

